# May/june ladybirds 2005



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya girlies

As the months are creeping us by

I thought i would set up a thread for you girlies who are to be cycling in may/june

If you add to the list and let me know what treatment your doing, and i will start off the list for you

Wishing you all lots of  and    

PS of u can think of a catchy name for the thread then let me know!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Emily,

Smashing news, I was hoping this thread would get up and running soon, not brave enough to start it myself  

Indeed I will be cycling in May/June   after having years of ovarian cyst removals and extensive tubal damage (beyond repair).

I am sooooo looking forward to meeting my fellow cyclers, reckon we are all going to need support from each other! 

I can only wish everybody all the luck in the world  

I can't wait to meet you all and apologise in advance for my moaning!

Big love from Kate x


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello, 

After over a year of waiting and doing nothing but investigations, it looks like I'll be starting my first treatment (ICSI) in May.....yipee!

Roll on the drugs!


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Ya,


Emily,Kate,yfinlayson, thought I would add my name to this thread as I will 
be cycling in May/June. 2nd time round for me and DH , not sure if we are having Icsi or Ivf, might be giving iui ago, see what the consultant says...

Thought this board could be called the butterflys, or bumble bees, or sunflower girls! Will post if I come up with anymore...or even ladybirds!
Well it is summer.... 

What do you think girls? I quite like ladybirds...
luv spiritx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

I have changed the title as u may see to may/june ladybirds!!

Hope thats ok if not i can always change to something else if anyone suggests it but i quite like the ring!!

Look forward to getting to know u better

Lots of love and 

Emilyxx


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi ya Eyeore,

thanks for calling thread ladybirds! it so reminds me of summer when I was a child. They are such pretty little creatures....

Hurry up summer and stop snowing!!!! 

Spiritx


----------



## deirdre (Nov 28, 2004)

ello everyone, can I join you.  We went for our Nurse consultation today at Jimmy's, Leeds  for first ICSI.  Start drugs in May so will be May/June ladybird!  I was hoping for April so was originally doing some posting on that thread.  Hope you don't mind me butting in.  I brought the drugs home with me and go back for pre-stim scan on 17th May. So at last here we go - counting down.
I am on a Prostap injection on cd1 and then go back for pre-stim scan and start menopur.  I'm glad I don't have to do any sniffing cos I was worried that I'd forget and plus would have been awkward at work.  I have decided not to tell anyone at work - except one colleague who works for me, he will help out when I keep disappearing to the hossy for scans etc.  He and his wife had fertility problems, sorted with clomid and now got 17mth old twin boys. So he kinda understands.
I'm feeling quite happy that I have a start date now.
Here's hoping we all get  

Dee x


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey folks, me again!  

Good to see that we have got a wee group forming here. 

Can I ask if any of you are taking pre-natal vitamins. I just feel like I should be preparing my body for this massive shock! I am getting so many conflicting stories that I can't really decide what to do for the best.

Just started a new job this week too, not quite sure how I am going to approach the IVF business with my new boss but perhaps I'll wait until I'm a bit more settled. 

Any help on the vit's issue would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers Girlies.

Kate

P.S. Liking the Ladybird thing - roll on summer eh?!


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi ya Ladybirds!!! 

how you doing? Janer just wanted to reply to the vits question, I have been taking pregnacare from boots, and now am taking marilyn glenville vits for fertility, but these are expensive and I will be going back to pregnacare.  
I have read quite alot of posts on vits, and have read thats its okay to take them! as far as I know your body gets rid of unwanted vits it does not need anyway.. Obviously folic acid, is the main one. 


If you go into complementary therapies you will see there is a section on vits which is interesting....

Also if you look in Zita West book she highly recommends them, I would definately stick to the vits that are for pre-pregnancy...At least you know you are taking the right ones...         

Hope I have been of some help! 

Take care Spiritx

Ps - Good luck with the new job.


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the vits advice Spirit!

I have been obsessed with Marilyn Glenvilles book for the last few weeks and I think that's what started me thinking. I had a look at her vitamins and they are soooooooooooooo pricey!! So I am going to take your advice and get myself off to Boots to check out the Pregnacare. Do you take anything else with it? Sorry for all the questions!!  

Kate x


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Janer,

Im also taking essential fatty acids, mainly because I only eat fish/chicken 
Turkey, and no red meat.
You an get this from nuts too! I did not want to go too mad...

Chat soon.
Luv
SpiritX


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi fellow cyclers!!  

I know this probably isn't the right place to have a moan but I thought, seeing as we will be going through things together you girlies wouldn't mind me letting off a bit of steam right here! right now!!

This week probably has to be one of the worst so far. I thought I had a grip on myself but how can my sister-in-law and best friend both announce that they are pregnant in the same week!!!   Of course I am absolutely delighted for them but today I feel so low about it all. Everyone I know seems to get pregnant at the drop of a hat - and then there's me!!!! 
I really feel like I am due a bit of luck right now!

Sorry to rant, in fact I feel guilty and worried that perhaps I wasn't enthusiastic enough about their announcements but it's not easy - as I am sure you can more than understand.  

It's great to be able to meet people who do actually understand how I am feeling.

I'll stop now, I hope you are all feeling a bit chirpier than me today!

Kate x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello peeps.....
SPIRIT  good to see i'll be cycling with you again...how are you dear?

We are having FET cycle in MAY after our All inclusive 5 star trip to the Golf/spa resort in Cancun.. (roll on april and some relaxation!!)

Good to see that everybodies starting to prepare ready for the upcoming events.. I have been having weekly massages (to chill out), reflexology and accupuncture. I am also going regularly to the gym to loose some excess before the start of the tx and i'm taking Marilyn Glenvile Vits as well as these delicious Vit C Jelly teddy bears ( well i need extra vit c.. and i dont like the tablets...!!)

Will be pleased to get to know you all better.. and just think may is only about 8 weeks away now..


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Sicknote, good to meet you!

8 weeks - that's scary!!

I have just been looking into possibly going for acupuncture or reflexology, do you think either of them is better than the other?

Cancun is lush - how jealous am I?!  


Kate x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Kate. from my own personal view.. i'd choose accupuncture.. it balances the hormones and actually  treats things, where as i find that reflexology just identidies where there are problems. 
I have a health plan policy...which gives me refunds for half of my treatment costs so thats howi can afford to do both. Theres only one though that covers reflexology so if you want to do that then you need to shop around..
I have started preparing for the holiday already.. we decided that after dh's cancer last year, my ops and the tx that we needed a proper sunny holiday break just the two of us. We have decided to pay out and have an all inclusive so that i dont have to lift a finger and we can both relax.. we were supposed to have our honeymoon in cancun last year but had to cancel due to dh's chemo. I think the holiday is whats keeping me going.. at first i was really disappointed that we werent starting tx earlier as our frosties are ready and waiting but i think realistically dh and i need time alone together with no pressure and i want my body to be right as i want to do this as naturally as i can.
I am desperate to swim with the dolphins and drive a speed boat etc..and dh and i both agreed that it would be silly for me to overdo things in the 2ww so we're going to have gizmo and gonzo put back when we come home. At least i'll be tanned when i have to lie on that couch again..(will have to get a good tan line!!!)

Let me know if you want any info on accupuncture.. i looked on the accupuncturists national website, but have recently changed to one who works from a birthing centre near us as she specialises in fertility accupuncture (have also convinced dh to go too as it may help his swimmers recover.)

TTFN
JU


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello, 

Re - Vitamins for conception  

Pregnacare (bought from Boots) topped up with 1000mg Linseed(Flax)-Oil capsules and Vitamin C(1000 mg) does the trick - when you compare the content its roughly the same as the Marilyn Glenville vits but much cheaper.  ( I started life as a biochemist so I'm very wary of paying way over the odds for generic drugs!) 

There are contrasting theories on Reflexology/acupuncture/alternative therapies and their effects on infertility.  No controlled medical study with a large patient group has shown that they work - if they did they would be available on the NHS (according to an article in the Daily Mail on Wed by a leading London reproductive scientist).  However I am of the opinion that you should try what you feel like - and lets be honest girls at this stage in the game, I'm trying the lot!  It feels like the last chance saloon sometimes.

Only 8 weeks to go before we start ladies!  

Janer - Hope you enjoy Cancun, I loved it!  We've booked a spa week in Egypt to tide us over to our summer hols, which seems ages away!

Y


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi ya Ladybirds,

Sicknote nice of you to join us dear, hope you and DH are keeping well and life is getting a little easier, you just go and enjoy that hols...

Janer, This is what we are here for to support each other, you off load if you want too dear. I'm afraid you cant get away from pregnant ladies, I'm working with one, and when I was personnel Manager I was working on 8 ladies risk assessments and two of the ladies were pregnant in my office!
so I had the in and outs of pregnancy not to mention the moaning everyday!  , my friend just phoned and has her 3rd one on the way!
and the next door nabours pregnant.
On the positive side my little sister is due in June, and she is looking wonderful, she so wanted it to be me first, but I am happy she does not have to go through IVF...I going to luv that baby so much, and cant Waite. 

I think Janer we have to experience the jealousy side, and all that comes with it in order to move on, after all its only natural to feel this way, Ive cried know end of times from the jealousy, and said why me! what have I done to deserve this, and I guess you have all been there... I think most girls on this site have been in our shoes, and still going through the emotions, everyday. At least we are all in the same boat...

The longing can be painful at times, but we do carry on don't we girls.

wishing you all the luck in the world.

ps- Im now on my 3rd acupuncture session and I feel its great for the mental positive side if anything! I will give anything a go after all what do we have to lose....Spiritx


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Dear Ladybirds

I would love to join you, as looking ahead keeps me positive. We have our next FET cycle planned for mid/end of May (We still have 9 frozen embies left from last ICSI). It seems like ages away, but I guess time just creeps up on us. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all and hoping for lots of little baby ladybirds......

Choccolatti


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya summer ladybirds

Heres a list for you so u know where u r all at



Janer 1st IVF (may/june)   

Yfinlayson 1st ICSI (May)   

Spirit 2nd IVF/ICSI (may/june)   

Deirdre 1st ICSI pre stim scan 17/05, prostap cd1   

Sicknote Fet in May (gizmo and gonzo)   

Choccolatti 2nd FET mid/end may   

Wanda 1st IVF May   

Kelly24 1st IVF May   

Good luck girls

Emilyxx


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi ya Ladybirds, Janer,Yfinlayson,Deirdre,Sicknote, Choccolatti,Eeyore
             


its great to see this thread growing! Thanks Eeyore for the list bless you..
Luv the summer ladybirds!!! Hurry up summer...  

Just been for my 3rd acupuncture session, had a bit of a headache the last few days so she put one right in the middle of my forehead! cant believe its actually cleared it..she put one in my tummy as I'm suppost to be ovulating in the next few days and its suppost to help the egg to be released and the blood flow. ..Is anyone else having alternative therapies?

Well ladybirds you just all take care.

sending lots of   to you all for lots of pregnant ladybirds to come!!!

luv
SpiritX


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Spirit i am having accupuncture and reflexology..

Ahh the thought of baby ladybirds made me go all squidgy inside earlier.... I love summer and spring.. lets hope this year is the year for us all.


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the list Emily !!! 

Spirit, I tried acupuncture but it did not work for me, as it brought my natural cycle upside down, and everything went much to fast, and my AF  came after 20 days... , so we missed ovulation. But I have heard good things from friends and It is worth a try.

Janer, I have been taking prenatal vitamins since we have been ttc. Firstly for the folic acid but also to make sure that my body is not missing anything. (I am a vegetarian, but eat fish).

Sicknote, are you having natural or medicated FET?

I hope you are all doing okay and are enjoying the first rays of sun.
Love
Choccolatti


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

chocolatti. where is this sun It is just cloudy here..

I'm doing a natural fet.. had my accupuncture today and she sai no signs that af is coming.. wish it would hurry up.. i feel so hormonal.


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey fellow cycle buddies  

Thanks for the list Emily, it's good to see exactly what everyone is going to be up to, I can't believe how quickly the time is going by, before you know it we'll be getting to May - how exciting is that please!!  

I still haven't plucked up the courage to go for acupuncture, my latest excuse is that I can't find anyone who will do it in the evenings - useless I know, especially as you all seem to say that it makes you feel better.

At last I went and invested in some Pregnacare - I had to do it while I was in London in case somebody here saw me buying it - how sad am I?!

After all my ranting and raving last week (must have been the hormones) I have decided to go and visit my pregnant buddy this weekend - I can't avoid pregnant people forever!!

Anyway, hope you are all ok and have some exciting plans for the weekend 

Bring on the sun - it's miserable down here in Devon  

Keep smiling folks  

Kate x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

I am off to a concert at the shepards bush empire tonight with dh.. i dont like the band but a night out should be good.


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

What band are you going to see? 
Have a good boogie!!


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Thunder.. groan groan groan ... my friends sister works in the box office and has got us on the guest list with balcony seats. It's a treat for dh cos he loves them.. i only know 2 of their songs so i'm going to throw skittles on the crowd and just generally crowd watch 
Will be nice to go out anyway, normally spend thursday nights at body pump at gym.. so have escaped that anyway!!


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Spirit - Is the acupuncture painful?  I have an accupuncturist 200 yards from my front door, open in the evenings, and yet I still haven't been round.  I never relax in massages, facials, yoga etc, so not sure it would work...I'm always thinking what to have for tea, or something else irrelevant!  Hubby called in and he said he had never treated 'infertility' before, so I'm thinking perhaps I should spend my money on a new pair of shoes or something!

Yvonne


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi ya Yfinlayson, 

The acupuncture is fine compared to the stimming injections, however you do get used to them once you have done a few!

The only time it stings a little is when she moves the needs to make sure that you can feel they are on the acupuncture points.. but okay other than that! 

I had reflexology for a year 1/2 and did not have a cold for over a year which is great... but have decided to turn to acupuncture as I have read and heard so much about it thats its good for infertility. I wanted to try this seeing as my 1st cycle was not successful and when that happens you will give anything ago... my sister said she read an article in a health magazine saying that they did a study on people having acupuncture whilst having Ivf and apparently it went up by quite a high percentage of success rates, compared to those not having it. I will try and get the article as I cant remember the % now.

I'm very much into alternative therapy, and I luv lavender which I find relaxing... sorry you find it hard to relax, I'm sure you will find your own way of relaxing soon, I can definitely vouch for buying shoes as cheering me up! you could always chose a lavender pair to relax you    

Best of luck in what ever you chose.

Well you take care
Luv
Spiritx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

spirit.. i had accupuncture today and told her that i was having trouble sleeping, she told me that she would reset my clock points to reset my body clock. So i had pins put in my feet dead on 12 oclock!!, hopewfully now my brain will know what the time is and i wont need to wear a watch anymore!!!


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi ladies

Sicknote, sun is in Switzerland as that is where we live right now, hence also my name as this is the country of abundant chocolate, but guess what..... they say it will snow again this weekend  
Hope you had a fun night out!! 

Yfinlayson, acupuncture was not painful for me, but I didn't enjoy the whole thing as I rather relax in a hot tub...... or sunbathing...


We are having my father in law over for 10 days.......help (he lives abroad). I don't know how I am going to stay sane under his watchful eye. He always makes me feel like it is my fault, that we don't have any more children and  I "only" work parttime so what a lousy daughter in law am I......
Okay, no more moaning, have a great weekend everyone!
Bye
Choccolatti


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

i got told off by the lead singer of the band...  how embarassing.. Everyone was up singing and clapping and i didnt know thge words so i was just sat in my seat.. and he said 'i want to see everyone on their feet' so i just sat still, trying to blend into the background and all of a sudden a spotlight hit me and he went' yes you, up there get up and clap your hands!!' so anyway i got up and then he said to the guy in the row above me and you sir.. when he didnt get up, the singer said to me get him up too. so i fumbled my way over the row and encouraged him to get up.. how embarrasing and in front of 2 000 fans as well.. I got some very scolding looks when the die hard fans saw i wasnt clapping....Oh dear.. dh wont be taking me next time i'm too much of an embarassement..We got home at about 1 and i was up early and we're out until the early hours again tonight....NO REST FOR THE WICKED....
jU XX
p.S. IF I DONT CHAT B4 HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

You got told off?! How funny is that please  

I bet your DH was mad with you!! I would have been cringing with embarassment if that was me - go girl!

And out again tonight - how do you do it?! You can tell I'm heading for my 30th, I'll be in watching Fame Academy! 

I've reached 5 weeks without alcohol though, which is an all time record for me, I am sooooo proud of myself! It's never been known before.  

Is everyone else abstaining from everything naughty? IE alcohol, caffeine and lard! (I've just eaten a massive cake - but don't tell anyone!).

Hope you all have a fab weekend people    

Kate xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Kate i am livin it large at the mo as we have been on a strict diet and heaqlth regime for the past 9 months and it was starting to get me down. I am going to restart healthy regime again in April so march is the time for partying!!! (feel like the last year has aged us both and have missed going out socially with friends our own age who dont have kids)

Although i havent had wine in such a long time that just one glass goes straight to my head. 
We are at the local casino tonight as dh is entering a t holdem tournament and tomorrow night is a friends 32nd b day so we are going to a new club in london...vip tickets!!! Oh i sound like a glam star going to all of these venues.... Monday morning will be back to boring old normal though, i can hear the gym calling already.
ttfn ju xx


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

I so don't blame you for largin' it right now, definitely what you need after all that stress! 

Hope you have a top time tonight you VIP you!!  

Have a great weekend everyone

Kate xx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi All

Not been posting recently , its all got too real ! .. been reading all the posts though .. 
Janer , sorry havent been on the board but , we had our bloods done this week and it makes it so real ..we also had a bereavement in the family , our nan . but even though she wasnt really conscoius , we told her that she may have great grand child soon , .. fingers crossed ...i am sure she will look upon us all the way through this .,..

I dont seem to be doing anything special , but I have been taking folic acid , but i have been doing that for the past 3 years anyway so no change their then !!!!

Whats everyone else doing . we have our coordination appt on 07 April , shall I be doing something before that  ( apart from signing consent forms !! )

God I wish it was My , so we can get started  ...

Love to all ..

Wanda x x xx


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

I think all we have to do now is sit and wait. Thankfully I have a wedding, then its Easter, then I'm off on holiday the week after my first appointment, so hopefully the time will fly by.  The only thing that is annoying me is not really being able to plan things for May/June as you don't know where in the process you will be.  I suppose after this long wait, its a small price to pay.

Less than 8 weeks to go (I hope) and counting.......


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladybirds!!

Just a quickie from me tonight

Hope that u have all had a gr8 weekend

Ju hope that u had a gr8 weekend hun and enjoyed the band!!

Wanda.....will add u to the ladybirds list honey

Just wanted to say so sorry to hear about ur nan

I am sure she will be watching over you from now until ur cycle and all the way thru

Sending lots of love to all the other ladybirds

Emilyxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Have had a mad weekend. back to earth with a bump tomorrow.. Although am looking forward to Tuesday as i have the afternoon off and we are going London shopping (Tiffany's has been mentioned, when i told dh he told me to tell my friend i'd wait outside!!!AS IF!!)
Will be driving down i think and passing the clinic where all of my babies are in frozen suspension, may have a little sob as we pass.
But on to happier things.. Spring/Summer is definately on it's way as the clocks change soon (pooh one less hopur in bed) Hopefully it will get warm soon i hate the cold.. (oh just a little gloat.. i checked out Mexico weather today..only 6 weeks till my hols.. and it is 98 degrees today.... corr.. thinking of my fab tan line already!!)

Hope you are all ok and had a nice weekend..

Wanda welcome.. sorry about your nan. i know we have those we love watching over us. One of my best friends is looking after widget and fidget for me (i know this because she sends me signs) and i have no doubt that your nan is watching over you.. 

Take care all
Luv Ju xx


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi everyone and welcome to another fun week at work!  

Really got that Monday morning feeling today, never mind, I'm on a course tomorrow so that's something to look forward to - you always get nice cakes!

Wanda - good to see you back, real sorry to hear about your nan but you're right, she'll be watching!

Ju (I think I will use that rather than sicknote now!) Hope you have fun at the shops - I was in London parting with far too much money this time last week, there's alot to be said for retail therapy.

Is everyone watching the IVF programme that's on tomorrow night? I sooo want to watch it but I don't want it to scare me even more.  

Have a great day folks

Kate xx


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Hiya all, I've just jumped over to join ya....I posted yesturday on a couple of other threads, then was advised to jump across to here to join you.
so nice to meet you all 
I have been given the date of 10th may to start the drugs....this will be my first IVF. Feeling scared too, as it's all happening now after a 2 year or longer wait of being on the list. 7 years ttc, 4 years attending lots of hosp app's and bla bla bla.
(you can read more about me on introductions thread i posted on yesturday if you like)

I will be watching that IVF program thats on tommorow, so will be thnking of you all watching it when i'm watching it tommorow too.

Just been reading on these posts about the vits and pregncare, just phoned me mum to tell her to pick me some up cos i wasn't sure of what ones i should be taking, i have just run out of my multi vits and mineral ones ive been taking.

can i ask a question........
Now we are all so close to starting our treatment what are all your partners like and acting like at this stage?
MY partner doesnt say a great lot or bring up the subject about any of it where i guess i would like to TALK and TALK and TALK about it, that perhaps might be why. He just seems to be taking it all in his stride for as it happens and has been attending the consultations and app's with me, and then just says to me ''well don't go on about it, if it happens it happens, dont see why not so lets just wait and see''
anyone elses partners got that sort of attitude?
maybe it's cos he knows i worry, and knows me keep talking about the subject is doing his head in aswell as him not wanting to see me worry.

Anyway sorry for long post....take care all, and goodluck xx


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Dear Janer,

what chanel and time is it on? It may be worth you watching it dear as you will get an in-site on the process, one of the things I found hard was the unknown and I was emailing every week on this site with question after question. Wish I had seen something before I started, so it may be in your favour!!!! 

I watched a programme on sky about couples going through IVF, and it was nice to see they became pregnant! I was sitting there saying yes Ive been through that!  

Good luck in what ever you decide, don't think you can avoid the anxiety's
but you will be fine, its doesn't seem that scary now Ive done it once...

You take care
Luv spiritx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome kELLY24 glad you could join us.

Am going to be watching or recording the ivf programme tomorrow.. think the boards will be quiet. After having been through IVF once i can honestly say i'd go through it again.. 100 times over if i had to. I didnt have any complications with my ivf and it all went well. The jabs were fine and my egg collection was so unmemorable that i'd tell anyone having it not to be worried. As long as you look after yourself.. dont overdo it and drink lots then ivf is normally okish for everyone.

Right am off to put toothpaste on my big spot..

Ju x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kelly

welcome to the ladybird thread!!

I just posted to you on introductions so a big 

I will add you to the cycle buddy list!!

Lots of luck

Emilyxx


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks alot  You all seem lovely, it breaks my heart to see so many of us going through all this.
It's lovely to get together and have contact with others that are so understanding, and support each other the way everyone does on this forum.
((hugs n best wishes)))


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Just a quick post to let you know i am withdrawing from the thread. nThings have come up which means we may not be cycling with you all.

Good luck to everyone sending you lots of    
Ju x


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

...well I managed to watch it. I did cry through most of it   but I did it. I don't like the way that girl grimaced when she had her egg collection done, some reassurance here would be great. I have been considering having it done under general - am I being a wuss?

Welcome to the ladybirds Kelly, sounds like you need to pin your man down for a serious chat. My DH isn't too bad but whenever I tell him he needs to be cutting down on the booze he kind of looks in the other direction!

Wanda, sorry for the confusion on the other thread, think I am losing my marbles - I meant to ask you (I think you are literally going to be doing everything at the same time as me!!) have you signed any consent forms yet?

Sicknote - sorry to see you go but I wish you all the luck in the world with everything

Hope everyone else is ok   

Kate xx


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi....Janer i too watched that ivf programm, I too cried watching it...and picked up on that lady looking like she was in pain during her egg collection  was she sedated then or not do you know? 
And yes my partner and booze, that subject has come up with us too, but since our app when we handed in his sample, he seems to have been cutting down on drink now cos the lady told him a males sperm takes 6 weeks to make up in the body, so when the sperm comes out the body, it was actually made inside the body 6 weeks prevuios (we ask that question cos the day he shot his sample out he was taking antibiotics for his tooth, and was worried it would have effect on the sperm) x

sicknote - so sorry to hear that things have come up and you may be leaving this thread, just want to say best wishes to you, and take care, xx

bye for now, take care all


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Kelly just wanted to quickly say that our embryologist told us that sperm takes 60 days to turn round, ie dh has had his chemo and apparently it takes 4 sets before he will produce sperm again.. so 4 x 60 days. This is why couples are advised to cut out alcohol etc a long time in advance of tx to give them the best chance.

Thanks for all of the thoughts, will be keeping an eye on you all...

TTFN
Ju x


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey folks  

It's the weekend - Hoorah!!  

Just wanted to wish you all a great weekend. I am out with my boozy buddy tonight which is going to be a real test for me but I've got this far and must be strong  

Have a top weekend and I look forward to hearing from you all again soon.

Cheers

Kate


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi, hope your all having a nice weekend.
I'm going to the g.p on wednesday to get my drugs sorted out, I hear it takes a while for them to be ordered?
Have you all got your drugs ready and waiting yet?
and do you know how long roughly it takes for them to be ordered in?

What are you all going to choose,- proper needles or the auto injector? and where will you inject thigh or stomach?
I'm sticking to thigh 
I hate those auto injectors, I find them really painfull, I would prefere to use proper needles but my partner doesn't like the idea, and i'm too much of a coward to use either on myself, so looks like it will be auto injecter afterall. 

take care all


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kelly good luck for ur drs appt on wednesday

Hope it goes well

Let us know how u get on

Hope everyone has had a good weekend!!

Emilyxx


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi ya ladybirds,

and guess what!  I saw one the other day, wonder if that's good luck ? 

Just a quick update on me, we have our 1st private appointment on Wednesday to see what the Lister has to offer us... As far as I am aware my last hospital said they will be upping my drugs a little as I stimmed for a long time last cycle! Will have to see what the Lister says....

Kelly wishing you luck with your appointment, I would prefer the injector pen 
to the needles, I got quite alot of bruises from the needles, and it stung sometimes, injector pens any day for me hun!! PS- I didn't even know you could get injector pens for downreggging!

Hope you all had a nice weekend.

God bless
SpiritX.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

good luck spirit for wednesday

Hope that all goes ok with the consultation

will be thinking of you sending u     

best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Kelly and Spirit good luck for your appointments on Wednesday - hope it all goes well.

We got our first bill yesterday - can't believe they are taking my money already - still, I guess it's a small price to pay!!

Not long now  

xx


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi ya little ladybirds! 

thank you Janer and Emily...   

My appointment went really well, I cant believe how different one hopital is from another, scary really.  Looks like we will be going to the Lister, although we have one more hospital to check out!

The Lister seems to offer more scans, and do more blood tests during your 
cycle which is great, especially when you are producing follies, they can see how your bloods are going and either up the dose or lower it! also they check the lining of your womb more closely! the consultant we saw made us feel welcome, and was very nice so that helps.. At least we came away feeling positive! Hope its 2nd time lucky for us!!!    
One other positive thing is that he said that it could just of been a one off bad cycle last time, lets hope that his right ladybirds... 

Janer, think people will start seeing ££££ flashing in our eyes, this baby lark is not cheap!, but like you say its a small prise to pay dear  

Also I hope you dont mind me asking but what hospitals are you all at?

You all take care
luv SpiritX
PS- I will be starting the pill in May!!!


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Hiya, Glad to hear you appt went well 
You said you will be starting the pill in May, will that be the microgynon 30? Thats whats i am now taking, started taking it 2 weeks ago.

I'm under farnborough and chelsfield park hospital (s/e london)

Good luck to you,
Hope everyone else is okay?

I had my appt with g.p was suposed to be getting my ivf drug prescription but he refused to give it to me, and said come back and get it in May, i left the surgery in tears, and was so upset thinking it wont leave me much time for me to order them in at the chemist, but someone else has told me, the chemist can put the order through and you can recive them the next day, so i hope that will be the case for me, as ive heard other people mention that ordering the drugs can take some time!!!


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi ya Kelly!

I believe I will have to take  microgynon for 21 days! 
Kelly dear please do not worry about the drugs, the company I went with delivered in a few days! or they arrange a day with you! so you will be fine. Your friend is right the chemist can put your order through the next day.  Is this your 1st cycle?

Happy easter every one!               

Take care
luv
spiritx


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello, 

I'll be getting treatment at Glasgow Nuffield.  1st appointment is on 14th April, they havent mentioned the pill to me.  Do you need it if your periods are regular?

Y


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Y,

they mainly put you on the pill to prevent cysts, and help thin the lining of the womb, its also to help shut things down. My AF is regular...

Hope this helps, perhaps mention it to your hospital! 

luv
Spirit


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Hiya spirit, 

Yes, will be my first IVF, and that's why i'm getting in such a panic, much more calmer now tho, as people are now telling me the drugs doesnt take long to arrive, so phew! 

HAPPY EASTER!!!


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Kelly,

feel free to ask any questions, you should of seen me I asked thousands, its 
nice to help other mummies to be.  

you take care
Spiritx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Lady birds ,  

Just thought I'd update ,my situation .  Went for a scan ( morphology and access ) and blood test for my hormone levels on wednesday . we will get the results when we go for our coordination appointment with the nurse on 7 april .
The scan report says I have an adenoyma ( sorry about the spelling ) , which I understand is like endometriosis but within the uterus ..Great , something else i've aquired !!  never had that before seem to have had everything else !! ..  My dp has told me not to worry ,  as it may not affect
the treatment ,  but you can help it can you ? ,   I just couldnt bear any more set backs ..  
We have our appointment with the nurse on 7 April , to go through all the ins and outs and then hopefully start drugs in May  .. I have no idea if i am going to be short or long protocol and i like some others that haver posted here have had no mention of the pill ..  Guess it will be clearer after 7 April , i really hope so 'cos its as clear as mud at the mo !!  

Me and Dh want to get away for a quick week in the sun before it all starts but we cant book anything until we get a rough idea of dates to start drugs etc  ... 

i dont know about anyone else but we seem to be doing everything to extremes at the moment , saying this could be our last valentine , this could be our last easter together , cos hopefully there will be 3 of us this time next year .. have a few beers and get a bit merry cos when it all starts that will be off the menu !!! Plus you have to have some kind of normality , because sometimes we get so wound up with it all and engrossed and we havent even started the main part yet !!   

Whats the update on you all  ?  Hope its all going according to plan so far ..

Happy Easter

Wanda x x 

Wonder if we can get some ladybird smileys ??


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Hiya Ladybirds...

spirit - thankyou, dont temp me, cos I will certainly end up taking you up on offer and asking thousands and thousands of questions, no seruios - thanks, it's nice to know we are all 'at home' here and can fire away with the questions and can help and support one another  

Wanda, - good luck for 7th april, we will be thinkinng of you,i 'm sure your keep us updated, and you will be in our thoughts.
Glad to hear you seem to sound positive from reading your last sentance, wish I could feel like that, instead of worrying.
That will be nice if you can cram in a quick week away in the sun, thats the way to do it, time out to relax would be lovely.

everyone else - Hope you all okay xxx

As for me, it's just waiting about at the moment, waiting on a appt from hospital to see the nurse to be taught how to use the 'new' auto injectors. Then also waiting for another consultation, dunno what for, suppose just to finalise the dates from whats already been booked and to make sure i'm clear about starting with the drugs etc.
still taking this PILL....still bleeding on it too, hoping it will stop soon its just getting heavier by the day, and getting me down now, taken it for 17 days so far, wished i knew when to expect the bleed to stop 

off to bed now, take care all night night  my lady bird friends xx luv n hugs to all xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls

I went for 1st ivf consultation on wednesday & they told me I would be starting in May as I need more blood tests when af comes in April  
Hope to chat with you all very soon & good luck to everyone  
nicky xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladybirds

Hope that u r all doing ok

Nicky (Noodle) welcome to the ladybirds wishing u lots of  for may  

I will add u to the ladybird list 

Wanda, i have endometriosis, and also suspected adenomyosis (think thats the right spelling )

Somebody asked for advice for their family member a while back, and i replied to that i think it was quite long and my brain isnt quite intact atm lack of sleep and tiredness af pains, but will see if i can find it for you and bump it up

Hope that this wont affect tx for you and dh

Thinking of you
Emilyxx


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hiya Ladybirds

Sorry I have not posted for so long. First we had my father in law staying with us for 10 days... help... so I didn't even have a spare minute to get to the PC, and then we went away over Easter. 

It felt good not to thing about tx the whole time and I feel much more relaxed. Ready to go, but I have to wait for af first. 

Welcome to the newbees on this thread! I still have to read the posts to catch up on what has been going on.

Hope you all had a lovely Easter!

Bye for now
Choccolatti


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Choccolatti and Spirit - my Jan/Feb buddies, just wishing you heaps of ladybird success this time round.

Fee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Ya Ladybirds, 

Fee! hope you are well dear, and thanks for the support.

Girls as you may of read that I went to the Lister for a consultation, and have finally made a desition to have my treatment under them...

After alot of thought, and discussion with my DH I have decided to start my tx in June. I wanted to give my self at least 3 months of acupuncture and my body a good rest mentally, and physically.. so my dears I will probably be on the pill in June and my tx will start in July so I will not be on the thread much!  however I will pop in to see how you are all doing...  

I wish you lots of luck with your treatments, lets hope you all have little 
ladybirds to bring home!

Luv 
SpiritX


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

Spirit -  Good luck for June , make sure you pop in and let us know how you are getting along ..best of luck ..

Choccolati -  Hi ,  havent really 'spoke ' to you much  .. what happening with you at the moment .. Hope you are on course for your et in May .. fingers crossed for you ..

Noodle  - glad to hear the 1st consultation went ok , its so nerve racking isnt it trying to think of everything you want to know and say !! .. Godd job we have this site to help jog the memory !!  best of luck with the next lot of blood tests , they will probably be to check hormone levels ,. I had mine done last week  ...  

Kelly .. How are you getting on...? Have you received your appointment yet from the hosp to show how to  inject ? .. I have not been asked to take any pill so I am confused as to why we are not doing the same thing ?!! .. I have no idea if I wil be doing long or short protocol  ?  My info pack says to  call clinic on Day 2 of AF in May ( should be about 20 May )  to make app for blood and scan ? and then we go from there  ...  So many questions , it frazzles my brain ..    !!!

Janer  .. How are you too ?    We got our blood test results all ok ..My scan last week showed I had an adenomoya !!??  something growing in the uterus
whihc is a bit of a pain in    but they will let me know on 07 Apr if it will affect things .. Hopefully not .. but I am trying not to panic  ..  
Hope you are ok  ..  Any news  ?

In general I am feeling quite up beat .. only 1 week today till our co ordination appointment  . , did anyone else have one of them ?  Seems that clinics can be quite different in their procedures ...  Thats when I think the panci and reality will hit , so dont know what my postings will be like next week !!!  probably like a crazy woman  ... !

Hope you are all keeping positive  ,, lets spread good vibes across this site ..

Fingers and toes crossed for us all

Wanda
x x


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Hello Ladybird buddies..

How is everyone? Hope you all had a nice Easter?
I haven't time to reply to everyone individually tonight, as it's 2.34am, and I should get meself off to bed!
Just want to let you know you are all in my thoughts 

No Wanda, I havent recived my appt yet to be shown how to inject, seems to be taking ages, hope the letter hasn't been lost in the post.
And no dont worry wanda that you have not been given the pill to take, its different  with everyone so you probablly wont be needing it.
(hope all goes well on 7th april for you.)

so far its been 3 weeks since i took this pill, and i'm now in my 7 pill free days, I have been bleeding for 3 weeks constant now, it's really getting me down, i'm just waiting to see what happens during the next 6 days of the ''7 pill free days'' and hoping it all stops before starting the next pack! if not then i will phone hospital before i start the new pack as i dont see the point of taking them if they are having no effect, I just want my period to stoppppp and be normal for once.
sorry to have a moan just really stressed at mo, aswell as tired, supose i better be off to bed as this was only suposed to be a flying visit to say 'hello'

speak again soon xxx luv n hugs to all


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey everybody  

Hope you all had a fab Easter!!

I managed my first one ever without any chocolate - think I am probably taking this 'getting healthy' thing too far but I'm quite proud of myself anyway!!  

Wanda - Real sorry to hear about your adenomoya - never heard of that before - I will keep my fingers crossed that it wont affect your treatment.

Kelly - doesn't sound like you are having much fun on the Pill, I should be starting mine next week (god I hadn't realised it was that soon!!).

Nicky - welcome to the Ladybirds thread, keeping everything crossed for you!!

Spirit - hope it all goes well for you in June/July, make sure you keep us posted with your progress.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and keeping their spirits up - I can't believe we are into April already - it's all becoming a bit more real now - scary monsters  

I have decided to only tell my close family when I have EC as I don't think I could cope with everyone being nice if it doesn't work!!

Anwyay, take care folks and look forward to hearing from you all soon.

Kate xx


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi,

I am a new girl to the site, I discovered it 2 days ago by accident, but am quite excited by it and was hoping that I can join your thread as I have a cycle if ICSI booked to start it May. I have read all of your 8 pages and kind of feel like a new girl starting school in the middle of term......

Can I please introduce myself a little, I apologise if it ends up being lengthy but I don't often get a chance to tell the whole story....

I have PCOS which was diagnosed about 6 years ago. In those 6 years I have had every test under the sun as I work for the NHS and my doctor decided to test nearly every system of my body... or so it seemed. My DP and I were due to start Clomid about 18 months ago but had what we thought was a routine sperm analysis prior to this and got the shock of our lives.....

I have kept our situation very much to ourselves and had been feeling that we were probably the only people with problems on both sides but having read this website I realise that we are not alone and that feels great... if you know what I mean!!! Only 2 of my closest friends know about the upcoming cycle & luckily it shouldn't be too much of an issue with work as I have a flexible job so they do not need to know..

I ordered all of the drugs for the cycle from a private company yesterday and they arrive next week in time for our Nurse appointment next week (8th) I am presuming that this is the appointment when they tell me what to take and when. My current concern about it all is that they told me the whole thing would begin on the first day of my period in May but I have such an irregular cycle, what if i don't have a period in May.....

I have been taking vitamins for what feels like months and months and months now and more or less living like a nun since new year..  the poor DP is banned from alcohol completely but is being very well behaved.. He has even been going for acupuncture as it is ment to be good for sperm etc... He did mention something about wanting to try yoga... I think I have created a monster!!!!!!!!!!

I am currently training to be a reflexologist which has been interesting and relevant to the situation... I work as a midwife so my life is absolutely full of pregnant women and babies so can readily sympathise about how the world is full of them....

Wishing you all well and hope to speak to you soon,

Love Tikki. xx


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Tikki  

Really pleased that you have found us here, I have found it has helped me sooooooooo much to keep my sanity.

I can relate to you on the 'NUN' side of things, it's never been known before - I wish I could get DP to stop drinking but he's having none of it!!

Interested to see that you are training to be a reflexologist, would you recommend it or do you think acupuncture would be more beneficial?

Wishing you heaps of luck with the forthcoming treatment and look forward to hearing your progress.   

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Kate and all the others,

Thanks for making me welcome,

I think with regard to reflexology and acupuncture, for support during a cycle of treatment acupuncture is the one to go for.

They have said during the teaching part of my course that they recommend we do not treat people during IVF treatment as reflexology aims to encourage the body to balance & heal itself and with regard to baby making it is encouraging the ovaries to release one good egg whereas we are being hyperstimulated for a minimum of 10 eggs... Acupuncture is ment to be very good during IVF though as it also helps to steady the pulses and balances the body as well as being used in symptom relief and I have read somewhere that it can increase the lining of the uterus and encourage implantation... definitely worth a try, I think I will be doing so ...

The DP took a good year to get to the non drinking stage so just keep trying .... it is so hard though as after a while it feels like the whole world seems to revolve around cigarettes and alcohol....

Look forward to hearing from you,
Tikki. xx


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Tikki, I think I will try and find an acupuncturist then.

I can't wait to get home and tell my DH about your DP, not that it will make any difference anyway. He thinks he is doing his bit by taking vitamin C pills - bless  

It does seem like everything revolves around alcohol, especially my friends! They all keep saying - "surely one night out wont hurt!!" - yeah thanks for all you help.

Thank god it's Friday and nearly home time!

Out for some non-alcoholic cocktails tonight  

Have a fab weekend

Kate xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

There is a new smiley for you girls


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Hooray - our own personal ladybird!!

How do I find it?

Am I being really stupid?


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Found it!!!


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Just had to do one more  - can you tell I have no work to do!  

         

Here's to the lucky Ladybirds!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya Ladybirds

  

theres 3 just for luck!!

Kelly i hope that u managed to sleep honey.........i know about these late nights it was 430am this morning for me yyyaaaawwwwnnnnnn

Hope u can get lots of rest and relaxation over the weekend

Tikki warm welcome to fertility friends and to the May/June Ladybirds thread.

Wishing u lots of luck for your icsi cycle

Hope all our other ladybirds are doing ok

Lots of love
Emilyxx*


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi ya girls,

thought I would pop in to see how everyone is doing, I luv the ladybirds,
thanks Tony!

you all have fun using the lucky ladybirds...

Luv
SpiritX 
                    
Go baby ladybirds go!!!!! please bring us luck


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ladybirds,

I have finally jumped over to your page!

Just spend the last 40 min reading all your messages.

As some of you may already know, I start my first ivf in May.  I go back to the Gynae on the 20th April, to find out the results of all my blood test, and to discuss what day to start the drugs.

Everytime I think about the IVF, or even read some of the posts, I get a funny feeling in my stomach...

I have been having acupuncture for the last 2 months, and for the last month Ortho-bionomy.  Taking formula O (folic acid) and Femme Essential.

After reading some of your post I noticed that quite a few of you have been for reflexology, so I got myself some of that Friday,  

Anyway I wont keep on gas-bagging.

Good luck to us all  -  How many are there of us?
  

I am soooo nervous, meditating every evening, morning too if poss.  Must forget the old rescue remedy (batch flower)to calm me!!

Spirit -  Like you, I will try anything once.


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I'm lost as to how many of us are still having May/Jun cycles. Can we have a roll call?

My appointment is Thursday 14th, starting drugs in May on first day of period.

Think I'll treat myself to a KFC _and_ a McFlurry tonight! Well I can't drink. 

Yvonne


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi ya Yfinlayson,

just to update you Im starting the pill in June and my treatment is in July.
So Im really a June July girlie...but Im popping back from time to time.

Enjoy your KFC my dear.

Take care
SpiritX


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi,

For an update, I have appointment on Friday 8th, drugs on order and start treatment  (ICSI) on first day of period in May too,

And KFC and McFlurry sounds good.....

Tikki. xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya all

I will update ur list shortly, i have been waiting until it rolls over to part 2!!

Part 2 will begin when we reach page 10!!

I will not be cycling with u i am afraid  as i have to have a laparotomy beforehand which is scheduled for 01/06/05 

I will however be around to give u all support and update the thread and wish u all postive vibes along your journey

Hope u r all having a good weekend

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya

heres a quick list of the recruits

sorry its a plain one but feeling tired will do a proper one on part 2!!

Janer 1st ivf May/June

Yfinlayson 1st ICSI May - appt 14/04

Spirit 2nd IVF/ICSI JUNE

Deirdre 1st ICSI Pre stim scan 17/05, prostap cd1

Sicknote FET now on 2ww on march/april cyclers

Choccolatti 2nd fet mid-end may

Wanda 1st IVF May co-ordination appt 07/04

Kelly24 1st IVF May currently on pill

Noodle 1st IVF May

Tikki 1st ICSI May nurse appt 08/04

Anne_7 1st IVF May

Hope this helps u know where everyone is at, i am sure as the time goes on more will join u all

Emilyxx


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Hiya Ladybirds  

Wow loads of messages since i last posted. 
How y'all doing?
I finally got my hosp appt in the post today, for 12th april to be taught the injections.

Eeyore - Sorry to hear you will not be cycling with us  
Hope all goes well with your lap in june.

Tikki - Hope your appt goes well on the 8th.  not long now.

Spirit - Glad to see your still sticking around with us on this thread now that you have become a june/july girly

Janer - hope your okay? I saw you was the first to try out the new Ladybird, isnt that great? (and thanks Tony)

Anne - Glad to see you have joined us 

Everyone else, hope you are all okay, luv n hugs to ya all


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi there hope you don't mind me joining i will also be cycling May/June and start synaral mid may. Good luck to everybody
Abby


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Abby,

Welcome aboard the ladybirds 

Is this your first IVF cycle?

Anyway, wish you all the luck in the world.  

Anne


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*New home.........

click on the link!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,26610.0.html​*


----------

